# My crazy girl, really.



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Mae is such a weirdo, I think she's part ostrich. This is her new favorite activity outside in the sub zero temps and cold snowy ground. One of the funniest things about this video is watching Timmy, what a dud, but I love him anyway. ound:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12108393984/

This is what she has been looking like most of the time.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah, so cute! I love the jumping and pouncing on the piece of moss. Piper does that with her toys and a lot of the time when we give her a treat, she'll throw it around and play with it while making insane noises before she eats it. Kinda ridiculous as one would think with how much she loves them she'd want to eat them right away but nope, it seems she gets as much enjoy out of pouncing on it as she does eating it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is just so funny bouncing around like that!! What a cutie! They are so much fun to watch at that age  Timmy is like " whatever...lets just go in and take a nice warm nap" LOL!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I could watch that over and over!

I don't blame Tim for standing to the side. Too cold!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Too funny! I love Timmy! He is clearly the big brother looking at the little sister like she is nuts!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, good thing you live where it snows as she seems to LOVE it!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What a maniac! So cute!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a great video. Boy, she is tenacious! Love how she knows what she wants and is determined to get it. I can just hear Timmy saying, when are we sending her back, Mom so we can stay in and be warm. She's too busy for me.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahaha OMG so funny. You have to LoVE puppies.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

OMG Cutest video ever! She is too cute!

Love it so much going to send the link to hubby, he will love it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Too CUTE!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Mae is a hoot, love the video! Bet Timmy is thinking, "typical puppy behavior!"


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! She is too funny! My guys are just like Timmy….DUDS!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

So cute! Mae is adorable in the snow.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

That's hilarious! I thought she was going to dig an igloo.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Sooo funny. Looked like the moss was a mouse she was chasing. Poor Timmy, he's very long-suffering.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha! To be a puppy - so much enthusiasm over something so simple! Mae is so cute and stoic Tim looks like he'd just prefer to be back inside!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love when they do that. It is so cute! That moss was the best toy!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I love it!!

Tim:

:crazy:  


Mae:

:cheer2: :drum: :dance:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Adorable! 

Jack looks like that every time he comes in too. I see him burrowing away in the snow but I know he isn't searching for moss. He is looking for poopiscles. sigh.


----------



## One Sassy One (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I love it!! What a fun personality she has


----------

